# 1920 Indian



## irene_crystal (Jul 14, 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1920-INDIAN-MOT...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f4007814

Look original and real to you?


----------



## ratdaddy (Jul 15, 2010)

restored is not original but looks correct as far as parts


----------



## dave the wave (Jul 16, 2010)

the headbadge looks like a repop.


----------

